# How often do u change synthetic oil on 2010 Prius and what do u pay?



## mnext02 (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

4-5k miles and pepboys does it for 30 some dollars with coupon. Thats for my suburban. Not sure if the same applies for little rice burner


----------



## mnext02 (Aug 2, 2016)

For synthetic??


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mnext02 said:


> Thanks


Follow the Toyota guidelines in the owners Manuel.
My car ( not toyota)calls for oil changes every 7,500 miles.( for regular oil)
I run Mobil 1 synthetic.
I change oil every 7,000 miles.
The oil manufacturer says I can go 15,000 miles.
I follow the car manufacturer guidelines.

Taxi, Uber,dirt roads etc are all considered heavy duty operation by automobile manufacturer's.

I have purchased used cars with just 40,000 miles on them that I had to remove valve covers and scrape sludge out of the top end.
Looked like grease and dirt in there.
The car when sold ran like new with 160,000 miles. Wore out the door latch & ignition switch,motor ran great.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

mnext02 said:


> For synthetic??


WhIle in theory synthetic drivers should only change every 7500 to 10K miles. Toyota doesn't ever advertise this. They still advertise a change every 5K.


----------



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

Up to 10k miles. Sometimes more.

Mobil full syntetic ~$25 walmart
Filter ~$10 walmart
Labor $15

When i go to dealership for free oil change they change every 10k.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> WhIle in theory synthetic drivers should only change every 7500 to 10K miles. Toyota doesn't ever advertise this. They still advertise a change every 5K.


Toyota suggests 10k intervals for a Prius using the recommended synthetic oil under normal service, along with tire rotation and inspection. My dealer charges around $70, usually a bit less with a coupon. The 5k service intervals include tire rotation, inspection and topping off of fluids as needed. Same dealer gets about $30-35 for it.
I'm on my third Prius since 2003.


----------



## Wiz65 (Feb 29, 2016)

I have a 2010 Prius. Oil change intervals were updated by Toyota a few years back. So long as you are using 0w-20 you can go 10,000 miles.
I buy the oil @ Costco on sale, and change it myself. Six quarts goes for $27 on sale.
https://www.costco.com/Mobil-1-Adva...thetic-Motor-Oil-0W-20.product.100169812.html

That said, when going to a longer interval, check the oil periodically. My Prius recently clocked 100,000 and is now burning a quart here and there.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

i used to have a Prius, and i buy my own synthetic oil for $27 mobil 1 at Walmart for $5, bring it to Toyota for $12 oil change and they will do the inspections for me.

anything that pops up that needs repair I bring it to another shop for 2nd opinion and their rate is nearly 50% of what toyota is.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Google it, and if it'll take Rotella T6 5w-40, that's what you should use

Regardless of vehicle class or type.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I change it about every 10k miles or so.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Google it, and if it'll take Rotella T6 5w-40, that's what you should use
> 
> Regardless of vehicle class or type.


Love that oil, if u set it up on autoship with Amazon it's under $20 a gallon


----------

